# WW2 REPORTS



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2018)

Lots, and by lots I mean over 2300 documents from every U.S. branch though mostly army. Lots of post invasion/battle analysis.

World War II Operational Documents

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 9, 2018)

Interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 14, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Lots, and by lots I mean over 2300 documents from every U.S. branch though mostly army. Lots of post invasion/battle analysis.
> 
> World War II Operational Documents



It's a great sight, been there many times and they still do updates now and then.


----------

